# Politics



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow. The thing you need to ask yourself is how many unions are there in communist countries.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I was under the impression that the POTUS is also anti union, no?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Few politicians these days are genuinely pro-union. We're a tiny voting bloc compared to past decades. While democrats aren't nearly as bad as Republicans as far as their agenda, ultimately what affects us the most, and what we have more control over is our own local politics.

One thing we all need to do is abolish management's "Right to Reject" clause. The RtR is insidious. It makes discrimination in all of its forms virtually legal. It actually can be in violation of the National Labor Relations Act anti-retalitation protections depending if it is being used to blacklist members that are known for trying to enforce the contract, or labor law.

Google "right to reject + association for union democracy" they have several stories of IBEW members getting screwed by this over the years.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What a thinly veiled attempt to pretend this is a union topic and doesn't belong in Controversial talk.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*here is my contribution. When sharks mate there is a union*


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> What a thinly veiled attempt to pretend this is a union topic and doesn't belong in Controversial talk.


Politics are a hudge part of the labor movement . And what affects unions and working class ppl .

Exspecially now more than ever 
Look what’s going on throughout the country with politicians trying to pass right to work throughout the country , Wisconsin being the latest one to go with walker .

Also the Prevaling wage Davis bacon act is constantly under attack .
many bills put in place to weaken unions and collective bargaining .

From abc contractors being funded from lobbyists and hudge corporations to get bills passed to weaken unions and lower the cost of 
Construction .

So politics play a hudge roll in the unions and collective bargaining 

But if this topic should be in a diff thread I understand I wasn’t shure witch one it should go in to be honest .

But I was on ibew . Org and the article poped up about Callahan runing for senator and how he hasn’t been ibew freindly through out the years .


That’s what made me wonder on how senators become into office etc 

Just trying to gain some knowledge 
Thank you for your time


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Right to Work, as misleading a title as it is , still guarantees our right to organize, and to not be discriminated against for being part of a union when applying for employment.

In other words, I think its overblown as a threat. Unions that operate in good faith towards their members shouldn't have much of a problem retaining, and gaining membership. The lazy or crooked ones on the otherhand... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Switchgear277 said:


> I never was to much into politics but after geting into the local I started voting for Labor friendly politicians etc .
> 
> To be honest I wish I payed more attention on how bills are passed and the process in school .
> 
> ...


Nice troll post. :smile:


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I never was to much into politics but after geting into the local I started voting for Labor friendly politicians etc .
> ...


Thanks 😘


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> Politics are a hudge part of the labor movement . And what affects unions and working class ppl .
> 
> Exspecially now more than ever
> Look what’s going on throughout the country with politicians trying to pass right to work throughout the country , Wisconsin being the latest one to go with walker .
> ...


Unfortunately, unions have no common sense they blow 97% of their political cash on one party and that party takes them for chumps lying their ass off while they move on ignoring union issues.

WISE men split their cash look at lobbyist do. The real estate lobby and many others split their cash hedging their bets playing one side against the other making them beg for dollars and support.

But NOPE the unions are lock step democrats that in the previous administration SHEET on the unions and could care less if they fell on their faces as long as the dollars and dumb members voted Democrat.

I had 3 employees touting Obama 10 years ago and how he was the savior of unions, would restore the brotherhood to number one. Meanwhile, illegal aliens got better respect. These guys were gun nuts big hunters and HAD NO GD CLUE that Obama was an anti-gun Democrat. 

When several of us told them that they said we were full of crap, DUMMIES.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

brian john said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Politics are a hudge part of the labor movement . And what affects unions and working class ppl .
> ...


The democrats don’t keep up their promises like they say that they will do to help unions . 

But I feel their the lesser of two evils at least they don’t deliberately pass bills to try and weaken unions. As far as I see .

They just say they will help help and usually take the money and run .

But the dems arnt trying to pass bills that weaken the unions like the rep party does so I’m guessing that’s why their fixed on that party .

Now why does it end up that the Democratic Party never holds up their end to help unions like they say .

Wouldn’t that help them out to have all the unions votes if they show that they keep to their word and are trying to make a change .


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Switchgear...Trump is anti-union? 

Excuse me , but the DEM party has played the labor unions the exact 
same way they play the Black Caucus ..."blah-blah-blah-blah-blah"
over and over and over...usually make their rounds right about election 
times.

Wise up my friend. You are listening to the talking heads at work that 
have NO CLUE who they are voting for...oh and who had the white house
for 8 years with (4) of those years his own party controlled the senate?

How did that work out for you? TPP is how it worked. Thank God
it was cancelled by ...:vs_OMG:..TRUMP

Trump's in office and within a couple of weeks is meeting with Union Execs
cancelling "anti union worker" trade deals that _guess who_ wanted real 
bad and was responsible for to begin with? 

Oh and BTW , if memory serves me correctly , Bill Clinton , another 8 year prez , was the one who gleefully signed NAFTA...another bang up job for 
the Unions...bye bye auto industry ...hello burrito's and salsa for breakfast. 

Stop listening to the rhetoric. Examine your own personal ideas (not the
fear mongers who have you unemployed and broke if you don't vote DEM) 
and think for yourself. Better yet...if you want to pay attention and learn
follow where your dues money goes and what the result of that is.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switchgear277 said:


> The democrats don’t keep up their promises like they say that they will do to help unions .
> 
> But I feel their the lesser of two evils at least they don’t deliberately pass bills to try and weaken unions. As far as I see .


You can't wield much power, and don't deserve it, if you're such a tiny part of the work force. If you want political clout, you have to influence votes. In the 1950's, one third of voters were union members, politicians had to deal with unions, they influenced a lot of votes. Today, 7% of voters are union members, corporations fund elections, unions get a little lip service and not much else. 

If you're so small, and so lazy that you won't work harder at politics than just choosing between two evils and leaving it at that, you're not even making much of the little political clout you have.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> You can't wield much power, and don't deserve it, if you're such a tiny part of the work force. If you want political clout, you have to influence votes. In the 1950's, one third of voters were union members, politicians had to deal with unions, they influenced a lot of votes. Today, 7% of voters are union members, corporations fund elections, unions get a little lip service and not much else.
> 
> If you're so small, and so lazy that you won't work harder at politics than just choosing between two evils and leaving it at that, you're not even making much of the little political clout you have.


Jeeze splatz, now _that_ was gangster.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

splatz said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats don’t keep up their promises like they say that they will do to help unions .
> ...


Well written and very true 
I didn’t realize how little the percent of voters the unions really have .
Now it makes sense how you put it .

And yea Clinton did sign the nafta witch has killed the Detroit motor city and preeety much all USA manufacturing .

Some of the things that I do like about trump is that he’s all about taxing imports like cheap steal etc 
Coming in hopefully this will help 

Create more manufacturing .


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Switchgear277 said:


> Well written and very true
> I didn’t realize how little the percent of voters the unions really have .
> Now it makes sense how you put it .
> 
> ...


Additionally, IIRC historically no more than about 50% of elegible voters vote. So really it is apathy that is killing the country along with uneducated voters.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> The democrats don’t keep up their promises like they say that they will do to help unions .
> 
> But I feel their the lesser of two evils at least they don’t deliberately pass bills to try and weaken unions. As far as I see .
> 
> .



You are missing the point, split the cash and watch how Republicans change their stance, what do unions have to lose at this point?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

https://www.thenation.com/article/how-the-labor-movement-can-win-under-national-right-to-work/

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > The democrats don’t keep up their promises like they say that they will do to help unions .
> ...


... a better way too say it would be , your better off if you have a seat at the table, this way you’ll know your not ON the menu.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We all need to realize that both democrats and republicans are pretty much the same.
Nothing can change what they collude on. We are not part of that.
National politics wasn't of much interest until Newt Gingrich pulled out the Contract With America. 
Newt found that with 24/7 CNN he could show up in the middle of the night, with an empty chamber and look as though he was addressing the floor.
He wrote books, made money, the whole pundit radio industry was born.
They make a fortune just stirring the pot.
We only see what we are shown.
So, if you think you are better than "them", then you are just a ewe. :wink:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

A lot of laws already protect the legitimacy of unions. As a body we are ignorant of them and keep expecting politicians to fix our local problems. They won't! In a lot of ways the National Labor Relations Act is a radical piece of legislation. If it had not already been passed, there's no way it would be passed today.

The law is very much on labor's side in a lot of ways.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

